# Need a good/simple fatty recipe..



## jlansink (Mar 13, 2008)

I am new to the smoking world so I'm not looking for anything overly complicated at this point.  Does anyone have some suggestions?

thanks
jeff


----------



## minichef (Mar 13, 2008)

I like Jimmy Dean spicy, patato O'briens, cheddar, mozzerlla, jalapenos, spicy mustard. 
The patato o'briens take care of patato's, onion, peppers.

Simple with good flavor.


----------



## walking dude (Mar 13, 2008)

Jeff.......scroll to the top of the page...........and go to search, and enter the subject name, and look for topics only...........like this

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...earchid=159398


----------



## kookie (Mar 13, 2008)

farmland sausage rolled out and stuffed with cheese and jap's and onions roll up and wrap with bacon....Than smoke...........


----------



## packplantpath (Mar 13, 2008)

Simplest around.  Take your favorite ground sausage chub.  Remove from wrapper.  Place on smoker till done.  It's good.  I recommend starting with this, then experimenting with what you like (or just flatten and fill with your favorite  cheese, it always goes over well).


----------



## travcoman45 (Mar 14, 2008)

Pound maple sausage, pound regular sausage, mix together, flatten out on wax paper until it is 3/8 to 1/2 inch thick, cook some bacon in the oven until crispy, place bacon on fatty, add schredded cheddar cheese, roll up using wax paper, seal seams and ends, use the wax paper to carry fatty to smoker, roll off onto grate, use a remote thermometer and smoke at about 250 degrees until internal is 165 degree's.  Let fatty cool, slice and enjoy some heaven!

This is a good basic fatty, work your way into others from here, just add what you like and try it, there is no such thing as a bad fatty!  Good luck!


----------



## gramason (Mar 14, 2008)

Roll sausage out, spread a thin layer of crab meat, mozz cheese, and sprinkle with Old Bay. Roll up, and smoke till 165.


----------



## bertjo44 (Mar 14, 2008)

Just eat a raw chub of sausage, that would be easy.


----------



## bbq bubba (Mar 14, 2008)

This is THE best way to do your first fatty!!!


----------



## white cloud (Mar 14, 2008)

Chop an onion little bitty, and some chopped garlic little bitty, take a handfull of truffles and chop little bitty and then a Tablespoon of saffron crushed between the palms of your hands and sprinkle on the rolled out meat at approx. 8x10"'s . then take some wine soaked gozzamella aged cheese and crumble it upon the top. Now roll it up tight and smoke it.
Now thats what i'm talkin about.


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 14, 2008)

Welcome to the forum Jeff!
Pork roasts are pretty easy to smoke too.


----------



## richtee (Mar 14, 2008)

It's NOT easy to smoke..I get your point. But it can be simple to smoke. Given simple directions and SMF anyway  :{)


----------



## cowgirl (Mar 14, 2008)

LOL...They are one of the easiest meats to smoke IMO...lots of fat to make them juicy.


----------



## richtee (Mar 14, 2008)

I meant in general CG...but the fatty is the simplest and easiest choice... with a butt being second.

But I was more reacting to the raw chub suggestion  ;{)


----------



## desertlites (Mar 14, 2008)

with all that input I just gonna say pull your pant legs up come in and enjoy the water-it's all good.


----------



## pduke216 (Mar 14, 2008)

packplantpath hit it right on the head. I want to say my first 10 fatty were done the above way and I thought it could not get any better but then UH OH STUFFED FATTYS!


----------



## smokin' joe (Mar 14, 2008)

You will be making one of these in no time!!!


----------

